# Personal development



## Marsario

Miten voin sanoa tämän englanniksi? Henkilökohtaiskehitys..?


----------



## pearho

My non-native attempt: _henkilökohtainen kehitys_. Sana _kehittely _tulee myös mieleen, mutta se sana ei löydy sanakirjastani.


----------



## Marsario

Hei! Kiitos Pearho!
Mä oon just nyt löytänyt netistä henkilökohtaisen kehittymisen, joten sekin saattaa käydä.
Muuten mua hämmentää aina, milloin yhdyssanat voi tehdä ja milloin ei... kuitenkin tässä tapauksessa on niitä ei yhdistetä..


----------



## sakvaka

Marsario said:


> Miten tämä sanotaan englanniksi? Henkilökohtaiskehitys..?



Englanniksi? Tarkoitat kai suomeksi? 

_Henkilökohtainen kehitys_ tuli minullekin ensimmäisenä mieleen. Toinen vaihtoehto on _yksilökehitys_ -- mutta kehityspsykologiasta perillä olevilla saattaa olla parempia/tarkempia termejä.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Kehittyminen ihmisenä" on usein käyttökelpoinen termi.


----------

